# New "Classifieds" Feature - sell stuff via Panjo



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2013)

I was doing a bit of maintenance over the weekend on the board and noticed a new feature called Marketplace in my Admin Control Panel. vBulletin apparently teamed with Panjo to permit boards to host a marketplace where people can sell stuff on the board more easily. Here's a list of features for sellers:

Features (click on the Sellers and Buyers features tabs)

You can access the Market Place by clicking on the *Classifieds* link at the top of the page.

The current system of selling items has been on a Members Only forum thereby limiting the visibility of your item.

I've locked the marketplace down to limit sellers to "Members Only" status. Thus, you'll need a minimum number of posts to have the ability to sell items but anyone on the Internet can buy an item.

I actually think this could be very useful for small publishers to sell their books and other periodicals. At this point, I've only created one category for Selling (Books and Periodicals) because I can't really see why anyone would want to sell other items here that they couldn't sell on EBay but I will entertain other categories if a compelling case is made.

Just a few rules and disclaimers:

1. This board takes no responsibility for the accuracy of a listing or any other issue related to the sale of an item. The buyer needs to work any issues out with the Seller and the board cannot be held liable for fraud.

2. That said, if I find out a person is committing fraud or otherwise breaking the law (copyright infringement) in the use of this marketplace then I will immediately suspend the user's account.

3. The Moderating team reserves the right to remove any listings that it deems inappropriate for any reason and certain listings may, in themselves, be deemed grounds for infraction or suspension.

OK, I'm not lawyer but I'll update the above as I need to. Bottom line: take advantage of the feature. It's pretty cool and I think we have enough of a niche in Reformed literature that this could be of tremendous value to publishers of Reformed materials.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried it out Rich. Do you know if it is a USA only marketplace? I didn't see any setting to limit as such so simply specified in the listing. You may want to note that listers who sell will be asked for a 1 percent commission payable to support the PB. A worthy cause.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think there's a way to restrict it other than stating where one will ship to in the listing. I figured 1 percent was reasonable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

